

The case for embedded databases - azifali
https://medium.com/@azifali/the-case-for-embedded-databases-5b7d5b57e736

======
dalke
The most widely used deployed database is likely sqlite. It has something like
1/2 a billion installs and is mentioned on the referenced "Embedded Database"
Wikipedia page.

As a Python user, I'm happy that sqlite support is part of the standard
library since 2.5's release in 2006. So I'm surprised to read "that the time
to use an embedded db has come" when I thought it had been part of the
standard toolbase for around for a while.

